# Broadway limited n scale



## Jerbear 500 (Apr 21, 2020)

My engine is a paragon 3 the sounds all work but when I give it power to move both front and rear lights flash on and off and it does not move


----------



## Viperjim01 (Jul 31, 2021)

Jerbear 500 said:


> My engine is a paragon 3 the sounds all work but when I give it power to move both front and rear lights flash on and off and it does not move


Did you reset your decoder? If you take off the shell there is a reset button on the decoder. Press it and try it again.


----------



## TVRR (Nov 15, 2019)

Can you tell me exactly where this button is and describe it, I can't find it.


----------

